

File under typography: Japanese brush pens - niels_olson
http://www.jetpens.com/index.php/cPath/221

======
niels_olson
Just got back from Japan. Happened to see a guy in Okinawa using a Pentel
product I had never seen, a new twist on an old idea, a modern version of the
pens designed for Kanji, absolutely loved it. Found them in Tokyo. Now I found
this trove of them online. Wanted to share with some folks who are need to
know something about typography.

Here's a more illustrative page from the same shop:

[http://www.jetpens.com/index.php/product/view/products_id/24...](http://www.jetpens.com/index.php/product/view/products_id/2413)

